# Need Fish Fry suggestions



## aesthete (Feb 23, 2007)

I didn't know if i should post this here, or in outdoor cooking.

I just got back from a trip to my hometown, and eating at my favorite fish fry restaraunt made me want to have a fish fry of my own. I've never done it before, so I could use any advice. I have one of those turkey cookers to fry with. If I need a basket, i don't have one, but It probably wont be difficult to get one. 

I was thinking I was going to use Canola Oil. 

WHiting for the fish. (i have a great fish market to go to, so if there's a great fish fry fish, i'm open to suggestions. I've just usually had whiting)

Was going to grind some whole wheat flour for the coating, with some spices.

Probably just pick up a packet of hushpuppy mix unless I find a good recipe soon. 

in addition to advice on the fish fry, anything I should give a shot while my deep fryer is up and running?


----------



## attie (Feb 23, 2007)

Never heard of hushpuppy mix but I guess it's what we call batter mix. Whiting? yep, love it. Would you like to try an egg mix? Say 1/2 dozen eggs well beaten with a tad of water or milk, roll the fish in the flour then dip in the egg mix, gives a great light finish.
Canola oil is good
No need for a basket


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 23, 2007)

Fried fish is so yummy, however given I don't fry a lot in general I dont make it much at home anymore. 

I agree with Attie that you should look at dipping the fish in egg for a crunchier, lighter finish. 

The few times I have made it here is what I have done. 

Season the fish first.  I like everything seasoned so I use some lemon juice, cayanne pepper and a tiny bit of cumin.  I mix it all into the fish fillets or strips.  Leave it for 10 minutes or so (anylonger and it destroys the texture of the fish). 

I liked using cornstarch which is lighter than regular flour or wheat flour.  

I also whipped up eggs just like attie suggested.  It is better if you can aerate the eggs (I like to use a hand blender so the eggs are light)

Season the egg mixture with some salt and red pepper

First dip the fish in cornstarch (pat the excess), then dip in egg and then fry it.  The egg puffs up and the cornstarch is not very floury.  The end result is a nice plump seasoned fish fry.


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 23, 2007)

I've never done it but my dad used to use some cornmeal in one of the steps.

Depending on how many people you are having, making your own Hush Puppies is very easy and the results would be much better.

Here's link for you:  
Red Lobster's Deep-Fried Catfish With Hush Puppies


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 23, 2007)

so, when is this dinner?  I"ll be right over!  I'm really in the mood for fried fish and hush puppies!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 23, 2007)

Miss Aesthete..

Since I don't know where you are..I have no clue what is available in your area..but I will share this with you and hope it helps..

You can "batter fry" as in the ideas above...or you can "dry coat" (not sure that is a culinary word) the fish..
Dry coating would be diping the fish into a dry product, cornmeal, flour, or a mixture of both in varying porportions without using a "wash" (egg, milk, etc. as described above.) Also in many areas there are commercial "fish fry" coating products..most are cornmeal, cornflour, or a combinaton of the two with seasoning added.

Here in my area the dry coat is more common...I have eaten some excellent fish done with the batter coating however...they both have their followings.

As to oil...Canola will be fine..as would crisco shortning.. or my prefered oil for frying fish..Peanut oil..

So now you have some options..whichever way you choose I do hope you will enjoy your fish! I know it will be good!!!

Uncle Bob


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 23, 2007)

cracker meal, corn meal (as in hush puppy mix), panko crumbs, crushed corn flakes, all make wonderful coatings for fish. Parmesan cheese is good mixed in some of these (panko and corn flakes do well with it!)  you can shallow pan fry or deep fry to good effect.  If you do a batter, then deep frying is needed.


----------



## aesthete (Feb 23, 2007)

I hadn't heard of using egg as an outside coat before. I thought the egg was always to stick breadcrumbs to the filet... 

also, I dipped by the Buford Hwy Farmers market to look at the fish, and they have an absurd amount of variety. Are there non-catfish filets I should consider adding to the mix, or should I stick with just the one fish. I don't know 

A. if it's bad to fry different types of fish in the same oil, and
B. what fish is good for a fish fry outside of whiting and catfish. 

I'm sure that it would be a bad idea to try and fry tuna or salmon, with high quality tuna steaks it seems like grilling is the better option, letting you cook a little rarer. 

Oh, and Uncle Bob, I'm a guy. how awkward


----------



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2007)

As for other types of fish, I like to bread tilapia and fry it.  It comes out nice and flaky and crisp on the outside.  I fry cod, too.  I usually use panko crumbs for tilapia or cod.  I dry the fish well, dip in flour.  Shake off the excess flour, then dip in beaten egg and, finally, in panko.  I use canola oil to fry it.  Drain on a wire rack over a cookie sheet or tray.  Be sure to season with salt and pepper just as you put the fish on the rack.  Really good.

I've never had fried salmon or tuna.  I much prefer these fish for grilling or poaching and like them more on the rare side.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 23, 2007)

Great ideas Miss Katie!!

Aesthete SIR...At the top of the page look for "User CP" go there and Update your profile..with any addtional information that you would like to share with everyone..I know sometimes(for me) it helps to know where one lives..there gender etc..when responding to questions..
Are you in Texas, Tennessee, Taiwan, Tibet, Tasmania, or Thailand.?? Ha! It may have some bearing on what fish someone might recommend. Again Miss Katie just gave you some good information.


----------



## attie (Feb 23, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I've never done it but my dad used to use some cornmeal in one of the steps.
> 
> Depending on how many people you are having, making your own Hush Puppies is very easy and the results would be much better.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jan, I was way off the mark with the hush puppies, I was thinking of a batter mix like we use for battered sav's


----------



## aesthete (Feb 24, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I usually use panko crumbs for tilapia or cod.  I dry the fish well, dip in flour.  Shake off the excess flour, then dip in beaten egg and, finally, in panko.



why panko? a google search showed me that it is a japanese type of breadcrumb. Does something about it make for particularly good fish? is it easy to work with?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 24, 2007)

i just made fried Tilapia 2 nights ago.I made a mix of flour and cornmeal then added some granulated garlic,dried thyme leafs,dried parsley and salt and pepper.The egg mix was 2 eggs beaten with a little milk.
Dredged the fillets  in the flour then the eggs then back into flour.
Then I fried them with about an 1 inch of canola in my electric fry skillet at 375 once on each side till crisp and golden.The fillets where only about 1/2 inch thick so I wanted the oil hot to quickly brown the crust without over cooking the fish.It was really good.


----------

